# Would time travelers leave online traces?



## Meanderer (Aug 8, 2015)

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2014/01/10/time-travel-on-internet-twitter/

http://nzconservative.blogspot.com/2014/01/time-travel-i-did-it-tomorrow-and-im.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2015)

A little too deep - or confusing - for my brain right now. Have to think about this for a while ...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 8, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> A little too deep - or confusing - for my brain right now. Have to think about this for a while ...


...now that you've taken time?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks - I did.

I mean, I will.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 8, 2015)

You are!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2015)

Well, of course you can time travel!!  Diana Gabaldon says so in her Outlander series!  I was thinking of traveling through the standing stones to go back to the 18th century myself, but I'd miss technology too much.  :grin:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 9, 2015)

ATTENTION!
Date: 08/08/2015, 8PM


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Aug 9, 2015)

Soooo funny, Ken.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 10, 2015)

My dad, an engineer, would be delighted and fascinated with computers, and the idea you can look up anything you want in a matter of seconds.  He was always rummaging around in musty old books and slide rules to find information he needed.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> My dad, an engineer, would be delighted and fascinated with computers, and the idea you can look up anything you want in a matter of seconds.  He was always rummaging around in musty old books and slide rules to find information he needed.


Butterfly, we have computers today because of guys like your Dad.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow, slide rules ... I remember my oldest brother, an electronics tech, always carrying his around. We had to learn to use them in high school but I was never comfortable with them. Much more comfortable with calculators.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 10, 2015)

*The Chaplin Premiere* When: 1928
Who: A cross-dressing, heavy-set man using a cell phone in some VIDEO footage of the premiere of the Charlie Chaplin movie, _The Circus_.  Yes, this Charlie Chaplin time traveler was so careless that he let  himself be videotaped using a cell phone. But who cares? Did you see how  big his feet are? The coolest thing about the video is the promising  bit of information that not only will there be time travel in the  future, but that cell phones will have way better reception. I mean,  there aren’t even cell phone towers in 1928, but this dude’s got no  problems talking! Awesome! I bet he has Verizon.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 10, 2015)

You mean that isn't just an old lady with a toothache? 

I don't actually SEE a phone ...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Wow, slide rules ... I remember my oldest brother, an electronics tech, always carrying his around. We had to learn to use them in high school but I was never comfortable with them. Much more comfortable with calculators.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2015)

*Scientist Builds Working Time Machine(2011)*

"What person hasn't dreamed at least once of returning briefly to a favorite era in the past or seeing a real glimpse of a fantastic future hundreds, even thousands of years from today?
Despite a spate of articles claiming that travel to the past is flatly impossible, physicists like Stephen Hawking and others say it's not.
And now an engineer named Vadim Alexandrovich Chernobrov claims to have accomplished what others say cannot be done—he's built a working time machine.
At least that is his claim. And he says he's tested it and it works. But there are some limitations with its capabilities".
http://beforeitsnews.com/science-an...tist-builds-working-time-machine-1037974.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

In his trials he aid insects and mice died and a male puppy behaved like it was giving birth, so what was the next step?

Human test subjects.

This guy should go back in time and stay there.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> In his trials he aid insects and mice died and a male puppy behaved like it was giving birth, so what was the next step?
> 
> Human test subjects.
> 
> This guy should go back in time and stay there.


...maybe he did!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2015)

Just one week during Christmas of 1959, knowing what I know now, but didn't know then. 

Just those few days, would mean everything to me!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2015)

*Time Travel Formula revealed in 1953: F=1/T*

Frequency=1/Time


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 12, 2015)

[h=1]Time travel urban legends >>>CLICK HERE<<<[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2015)




----------

